# Rogers Hardware Upgrade $50 Mail In Coupon



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

When I purchased my iPhone 5 yesterday, I was charged $229.00 + $35.00 (admin fee) + applicable taxes, instead of $179.00 advertised price for the 16GB iPhone 5. Instead I was given a mail in coupon in order to redeem the $50.00 difference along with a reprint of my invoice and was informed I would have to mail it in to receive the credit. 

Anyone else get this mail in coupon from Rogers yesterday ? I assumed the rebate would be applied instantly. It was in the past when I purchased the 3G and 3GS models.

Also noticed on the invoice/agreement that my 3 year term (which I renewed in June) now has a start date of Sept. 21st.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Essentially Rogers borrowed $50 on everyone and promises to pay them back (if you ask for it) within 8 weeks. That shouldn't be legal.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

That is extortion, pure and simple!

This should be reported to the fraud squad and Rogers should be forced to pay everyone who was defrauded in this way a punitive amount.

The thing here is that Rogers can pick up a load of cash which they can invest and get a return on before anyone even attempts to get the money back. Shame on you Rogers!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I didn't even get a mail-in rebate. Quite frankly I don't even know how much the phone cost me! I had to do the old pen and paper at Apple. Should I be worried?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I called Rogers and asked about the rebate and mentioned that in the past there were no mail in coupons. they informed me that this is the way they've set up the rebate offer and that the credit would appear on my monthly invoice, that it could take up to 8 weeks but would probably happen sooner. I do not have an issue with it as long as i receive the rebate.

wonder how many will actually take the time to send it in coupon - bet most do not.

also wonder if other providers offered/are offering the same type of rebate? Anyone with Bell, Fido, Telus get the same deal ?

I would not worry. perhaps call Rogers and ask as I cannot find any link or mention of this on their website.If needed, I can scan the form and post it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They've done the mail-in rebate thing before, once in a while.

As for starting a new contract, that's standard across carriers any time you upgrade. That you got new contract pricing on the phone after renewing in June, that's rare so one assumes you renewed in June with no new hardware (which I never do).


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

HowEver said:


> As for starting a new contract, that's standard across carriers any time you upgrade. That you got new contract pricing on the phone after renewing in June, that's rare so one assumes you renewed in June with no new hardware (which I never do).


When my term can to an end in May of this year, they called me to try to get me lock in for another 36 months. I did seeing I have an amazing plan (for my needs). they also offered me an additional credit on my data plan when I asked to make it worth my while. I informed them that I was not going to use my HUP at that time and that I would wait for the fall to get the rumoured new iPhone. they confirmed that i would be able to upgrade even though I would be in a contract. 

not too concerned about the new contract period as I have no intention of cancelling. I am happy with the wireless and data plan I've had for some time now.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

According to a friend, he was able to redeem the coupon online. For some reason, I don't see any link to redeem under myRogers for my account. Maybe this will work for others.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congratulations on obtaining your new wireless device! You are only a few steps away from redeeming your Hardware Upgrade coupon.

Redeem Coupon Online (Rogers.com)
From Rogers.com, sign in to your My Rogers account.
Go to Products and Services tab.
Select Wireless Cellular Telephone Number.
Select Get my Phone Rebate.
Fill out the following information in The Phone Rebate Form:
Wireless Phone Number
Name
Street Number
Street Name
Apt Number
City
Province
Postal Code
E-mail Address (if customer would like to be notified by e-mail when the rebate is applied to the account)
Click on submit button
Once the information has been submitted, the Phone Rebate Confirmation screen will display.

Redeem Coupon by Mail
We have attached a mail in coupon to this email for your convenience. Alternatively you can also download a copy of the mail in coupon by clicking HERE.

Fill out coupon in full including:
CTN
User name
Updated email address.
Mail coupon to:
Rogers Wireless
101 Kent Street PO Box 970
Charlottetown PE
C1A 7M6

Please allow up to 8 weeks for your credit to be processed.
An email notification will be sent for status of credit 48 hours after request processed. (Email address required)

NOTE:
Hardware Upgrade coupon is valid for 60 days after your Hardware Upgrade.
Credit is applied automatically for iPhone hardware upgrades processed in Apple Stores (iPhone 3GS not eligible).


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

bouche said:


> NOTE:
> Hardware Upgrade coupon is valid for 60 days after your Hardware Upgrade.
> *Credit is applied automatically for iPhone hardware upgrades processed in Apple Stores* (iPhone 3GS not eligible).


Oh perfect, thanks!


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

I just completed the rebate coupon online. When I got to the screen to fill in the data the phone did it for me. Done in less than one minute and no stamp was necessary.


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

Seconds after submitting online my receipt was emailed to me stating that the $50 would appear in my account Oct. 8. Better than mailing and waiting 8 weeks.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

thanks for the tip. submitted the rebate online. Received a confirmation email that the $50 credit would appear on my invoice dated 01-Oct-2012.

thanks for the help.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

another reason to support unlocked phones.. the more you try to be nice the more they burn you.
3years is absurd amount of time for a contract then to play games with you is insane way of operating your business, but it is canada and we love being steam rolled.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

macintosh doctor said:


> another reason to support unlocked phones.. the more you try to be nice the more they burn you.
> 3years is absurd amount of time for a contract then to play games with you is insane way of operating your business, but it is canada and we love being steam rolled.


If you don't have the need to move carriers, and you don't get screwed around often (which is in my case with Fido), a three year contract is actually quite fine in my opinion. I don't think there is a real need to upgrade to every new iPhone that comes out, but then that's just me...


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

Tech Elementz said:


> If you don't have the need to move carriers, and you don't get screwed around often (which is in my case with Fido), a three year contract is actually quite fine in my opinion. I don't think there is a real need to upgrade to every new iPhone that comes out, but then that's just me...


3 years is a long time to have the same iPhone. 3 years is an eternity when we are talking about tech. 

The strange thing is that your aren't even guaranteed a decent monthly plan for the full 3 years!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

phphreak said:


> 3 years is a long time to have the same iPhone. 3 years is an eternity when we are talking about tech.
> 
> The strange thing is that your aren't even guaranteed a decent monthly plan for the full 3 years!


Really? I've been able to wait patiently with my iPhone 3G for 3 years since 2009. I love technology, but I don't think getting the latest & greatest every year is justifiable...


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

Tech Elementz said:


> Really? I've been able to wait patiently with my iPhone 3G for 3 years since 2009. I love technology, but I don't think getting the latest & greatest every year is justifiable...


It's justifiable, because the 3g is a dinosaur (and has been since the iPhone 4 two years ago). What isn't justifiable is the ridiculous way Rogers treats its customers. Better yet, we all line up for it to sign shiny new 3 year "deals".


----------

